# Running + Lake swimming exercises



## Heraske (28 Jun 2014)

I need some advice. 

Heading to the lake pretty soon for a good solid week or longer, and was planning on going for morning runs to the beach (which is I think a fair distance away, about a kilometer or two) and then going for a swim. However, I don't know how to tackle it.

I'm planning on just running there in my PE gear, except swap the shorts out for trunks, and then bringing a towel in a backpack.

Has anyone else done something similar to this? What was your method from swapping from lake and back into PE gear without having to get sand in your socks?


----------



## MedicTWO (28 Jun 2014)

I love doing this. Try taking your shoes off and running barefoot up and down the beach in the sand after. Brush the sand off and socks and shoes off. Works for me


----------



## Heraske (29 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the tips!

Also, if anyone else could offer insight for running in wooded areas, what clothing would be necessary for running?


----------



## dankcco (29 Jun 2014)

Triathletes do a lot of training like this, usually called a 'brick workout'. I gave Google a shot with "triathlon training brick workouts" came up with a lot of results.


----------



## Heraske (30 Jun 2014)

Thanks a lot! I believed people must've been doing this for some time now, but couldn't even imagine it being called a "brick workout".


----------

